# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Asbesti

## Stentori

Te dashur miq virtual, 

Ka nje kohe te gjate qe me mundon dukuria prezente e ASBESTIT neper banesat e cdo indvidi qe shumica e njerezve se din se per cka behet fjale , dhe ne nje fare menyre jam munduar qe te gjeje literatur ne lidhje me kete fenomen qe te mare me shume  informacione.

Ne shumicen e gjuheve sic jan Englisht, Frengjisht , Gjermanisht , ka mjaft per te  lexue dhe per te mare informata te duhura ai i cili ehste i interesum si si mund te mborohemi nga ASBESTI.

Une jam munudar qe ne gjuhen shqipe te gjeje ,p or fatkeqesisht skam gjet aq sa duhet , nese dikush nga anetarte e forumit ka informacione e kisha lut te postoje  gjithe ate dije qe e ka ne lidhje me ASBESTTIN.

KJo do te ishte nje gje e mire qe shqiptaret te njihen me kete problematik , se si kemi mundesi ti shmangemi ketij fenomeni kancerogjen.

me respekt 

Stentori

----------


## Bel ami

Qendro larg pluhurit te asbestit.Nese e keni ne dyshemene e shtepise qe zakonisht eshte ne pllakat VCT ,ato duhet te mbulohen me nje shtrese druri 1/4 inch te trasha dhe ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te mundehi ti hiqni pllakat, thjesht mbulojeni me kete shtrese druri.Mbi te pastaj mund te shtroni nje shtrese tjeter dyshemeje.
Nese asbesti ndodhet ne mbulesen e jashtme te shtepise, serisht duhet te mbivendosni nje shtese tjeter ,por pa u munduar te hiqni asbestin ose te beni pluhur prej asbesti.
Kur asbesti eshte i mbuluar ai nuk eshte i rezikshem.Ai behet i rezikshem nese ju e ngacmoni dhe krijoni pluhur asbesti.

----------

